# Feeding Your Dog a Raw Food Diet



## jessica_murray (Dec 18, 2009)

Couldn't agree more, you touched on a lot of the common misconceptions of raw diet and really, I think it's the only way to go! Cannot stress enough getting high quality ingredients, it's like us eating McDonald's fries everyday OR a nice healthy salad. If you love your dog, feed them a strong diet and it'll keep them around longer!


----------



## Rawfeederr1 (Nov 28, 2009)

Raw feeding actually doesn't take that much prep time if you know what you're doing.

That aside, this article on raw was great! My dog, after one year of raw, isn't just surviving.. he's THRIVING!

You are right, raw feeding is very low cost... much cheaper than high quality kibble, if you know where to get your meat!

I'm off to go feed my dog some chicken legs right this very moment, and I'm going to shoot a video of him eating & post it on YouTube! =)


----------



## marian (Dec 3, 2009)

i like to feed orijen but my pups keep getting the poops..help


----------



## jon_doe (Apr 6, 2010)

fresh road kill is great. I keep a bucket, knife and saw in my are at all times. I've got a freezer and refrigerator dedicated to him.

I adopted a 10yo rotti.... old, stiff, weak back end... took him off "Quality" kibble and went "BARF" and he's doing great. 

he's lost 10lbs over winter and has so much more spring in his step, it is amazing. and clean? his farts, breath, poop hardly stink at all now... and way less poop...

and I can usually find meat at $1.00 per lb... and feed 2.5% body weight to help him trim up. my cost is less than $20/wk.


----------



## BarkBuster-Henderson (Apr 29, 2010)

You state: "it is essential that you not exclude certain ingredients from your dog’s raw food diet because of their cost. If you follow a formula for satisfying your dog’s nutritional needs, it’s best that you do not skimp on the ingredients." However, you do not outline all the ingredients for a well balance raw food diet. This article was frustrating to say the least.


----------



## Brad2do (Jul 14, 2010)

Raw Dog Food

if in Wisconsin, you can get raw dog food at U W Provision Company in Middleton.
608-662-0669


----------



## Mark8 (Aug 27, 2010)

Raw food is definitely the way to go as the best choice for a healthy dog, cat or ferret for that matter.

For those looking for home made recipes Dr. Karen Baker from Mercola Healthy Pets has a raw recipe book.

Likewise there are many pre-made frozen commercial diets available at specialty pet stores. In the US and Canada you can commonly find Nature's Variety, some Canadian brands include Urban Carnivore and Arusha. Availability of various brands can depend on where you live in proximity to various manufacturers.


----------

